# [RISOLTO] - Errori vari dopo aggiornamento

## lsegalla

A seguito di un EMERGE WORLD la mia postazione gentoo soffre di alcuni problemi che non riesco a risolvere:

1. A volte KDE non sia avvia (dopo aver caricato i servizi in modalità testo lo schermo diventa nero, scompare tutto, cursore compreso e devo riavviare)

2. Lo splash al boot è scomparso (ma alla fine mi frega anche poco di questo)

3. Il clock segna una modalità UTF e continua a trovare un file nel futuro ("superblock last mount time is in the future...") e finisce che ad ogni riavvio dice che è giunta l'ora di fare un controllo del filesystem, cosa che mi dà anche sui nervi...

4. Il sistema non si spegne, fa il logoff, arriva in mod. testo e si ferma sul messaggio "system halted" - Ma non si spegne da solo.

Avete consigli / aiuti ?Last edited by lsegalla on Tue Feb 05, 2008 2:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

difficile (e inutile) attribuire la colpa genericamente ad emerge. ci deve essere un problema correlato che la tua descrizione non lascia intuire.

dopo l'emerge hai utilizzato correttamente etc-update?

sai quali pacchetti sono stati ricompilati?

se no, sei in grado di ricostruire il fatto con `genlop -lt` ?

il file system all'avvio, si monta correttamente, secondo le istruzioni di fstab?

i servizi partono tutti correttamente come prima?

provato un `revdep-rebuild -pv` per vedere se emergono (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) dipendenze insoddisfatte?

----------

## djinnZ

quoto e visto che mi sento di buonumore (si fa per dire) scruto nella sfera di cristallo e vedo il kernel, il framebuffer ed i driver di xorg; ma potrebbero essere benissimo i malefici hal&dbus i colpevoli.

NB: se usi genkernel vedi che il .conf contiene delle indicazioni sulle versioni di busybox, lvm & c che vanno aggiornate sempre e se non erro la gestione della splash image è cambiata.

----------

## lsegalla

Non ho attribuito la colpa ad emerge, ho solo chiesto informazioni perchè ho questi problemi che comunque son usciti tutti dopo un emerge world, (che non facevo da tantissimo) il quale è stato veramente l'unica operazione che ho fatto, un minuto dopo ho avuto tutti sti problemi; revdep-rebuild è stato la prima cosa che poi ho fatto; ho fatto anche altri emerge world nei giorni scorsi, e altri revdep-rebuild ma il problema non l'ho mai sistemato.

Ho eseguito più volte anche degli etc-update, ma non mi è chiaro "l'utilizzo corretto" di etc-update, so che l'ho fatto e in paio di occasioni ho dato una opzione -5. La prima volta ho dovuto anche rimodificare una opzione xdm in kdm dentro un file in /etc/conf.d/ (ma il nome ora non lo ricordo), altrimenti non mi partiva il KDE. Magari qui sta parte dell'origine del problema.

Fatto sta che prima i problemi non ce li avevo e ora ce li ho...

Altre risposte alle domande che mi avete chiesto:

- non so quali pacchetti ha emerso (erano una sessantina la prima volta)

- genlop -It non so cosa sia quindi non saprei rispondere al quesito

- il file system monta tutto si, a quanto pare... non ho niente di strano lì mi pare

- i servizi partonon correttamente, i sintomi sono solo quelli descritti nel mio primo post

- revdep-rebuild mi dice ora che tutto è a posto

- non ho mai usato genkernel

- ho avuto problemi di kernel (e anche qui si potrebbero annidare i problemi), dopo sto emerge world ho scoperto che le sorgenti del kernel erano state aggiornate e alcuni pacchetti non si ricompilavano perchè il kernel indicata un PENTIUM III (mentre ho un PENTIUM IV), e lì mi è venuto un nervoso allucinante. Mi son armato di pazienza, ho ricompilato il kernel con calma ciclopica e tutto ha funzionato. Poi nel forum avevo anche chiesto se per caso devo anche ricompilare alcuni pacchetti ma non è arrivata risposta: ovviamente se devo farlo lo faccio.

Spero di aver fornito un altro po' di informazioni per indagare sui problemi.........

----------

## cloc3

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non mi è chiaro "l'utilizzo corretto" di etc-update
> 
> so che l'ho fatto e in paio di occasioni ho dato una opzione -5
> ...

 

sicuramente è questo il problema. l'opzione -5 forza l'aggiornamento alle condizioni di default.

spesso etc-update produce una lista lunga di nuovi aggiornamenti.

l'esempio di è un esempio classico. avresti dovuto prima modificare quel pacchetto a mano (e tutti) gli altri pacchetti noti, che avevi toccato in precedenza, per lanciare solo alla fine l'automatico. per la prossima volta, esercitati emergendo pacchetti piccoli per no ripetere l'errore.

io ho modificato alcune opzioni di /etc/etc-update.conf in questo modo:

```

pager=""

diff-command="vim -d %file1 %file2"

```

altri usano dispatch-conf.

 *Isegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - non so quali pacchetti ha emerso (erano una sessantina la prima volta)
> 
> - genlop -It non so cosa sia quindi non saprei rispondere al quesito
> ...

 

installa genlop. È un tool utilissimo. leggi il man e lancialo con la elle minuscola, non con la I maiuscola.

 *Isegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi nel forum avevo anche chiesto se per caso devo anche ricompilare alcuni pacchetti ma non è arrivata risposta: ovviamente se devo farlo lo faccio.
> 
> 

 

non serve . I pacchetti usano make.conf, il kernel usa .config .

Verifica tutte le impostazioni del kernel. probabilmente hai perduto il .config precedente e devi ripartire.

nel kernel precedente avevi abilitato l'opzione per /proc/config.gz (general conf)?

in bocca al lupo. con un po' di calma, una gentoo si rimette sempre in piedi.

----------

## lsegalla

- ho configurato il dispatch-conf per usare dispatch ed emerso i pacchetti necessari per usarlo

- ho emerso genlop ed eseguito genlop -lt

- i vecchi config li ho spulciati ma mi sembra che anche li ci siano cose che non vanno molto bene, preferirei tenere questo ultimo

Ecco il risultato di genlop -lt (solo il pezzo che può essere utile...)

```

     Wed Jan 23 15:19:05 2008 >>>    dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22

         merge time:    1   minute and    33   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:19:20 2008 >>>    app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1

         merge time:    15   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:19:24 2008 >>>    sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070724

         merge time:    4   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:19:54 2008 >>>    dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.18

         merge time:    30   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:20:02 2008 >>>    sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:23:14 2008 >>>    dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2

         merge time:    3   minutes and    12   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:23:26 2008 >>>    app-arch/zip-2.32-r1

         merge time:    12   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:24:44 2008 >>>    media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r2

         merge time:    1   minute and    18   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:25:13 2008 >>>    sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2

         merge time:    29   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:25:24 2008 >>>    sys-libs/pwdb-0.62

         merge time:    10   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:26:12 2008 >>>    app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1

         merge time:    48   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:26:24 2008 >>>    sys-libs/timezone-data-2007j

         merge time:    12   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:26:30 2008 >>>    net-analyzer/netselect-0.3-r2

         merge time:    6   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:26:49 2008 >>>    dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.5

         merge time:    19   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:27:19 2008 >>>    sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.19-r2

         merge time:    30   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:27:56 2008 >>>    media-sound/wavpack-4.41.0

         merge time:    37   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:28:02 2008 >>>    net-misc/dhcpcd-3.1.5-r1

         merge time:    6   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:28:10 2008 >>>    net-analyzer/traceroute-2.0.9-r1

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:28:18 2008 >>>    sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:29:15 2008 >>>    media-libs/libpng-1.2.22

         merge time:    52   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:29:36 2008 >>>    sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r3

         merge time:    21   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:29:46 2008 >>>    sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.8

         merge time:    10   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:29:59 2008 >>>    sys-apps/usbutils-0.72-r4

         merge time:    13   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:31:02 2008 >>>    dev-libs/libpcre-7.4

         merge time:    1   minute and    3   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:31:05 2008 >>>    dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.14

         merge time:    3   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:33:04 2008 >>>    dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p3

         merge time:    1   minute and    59   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:34:53 2008 >>>    app-portage/eix-0.10.2

         merge time:    1   minute and    49   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:35:03 2008 >>>    sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10

         merge time:    10   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:35:14 2008 >>>    net-misc/iputils-20070202

         merge time:    11   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:35:24 2008 >>>    sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.2

         merge time:    10   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:35:30 2008 >>>    app-i18n/man-pages-it-2.65

         merge time:    6   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:35:49 2008 >>>    sys-apps/man-pages-2.75

         merge time:    19   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:35:51 2008 >>>    app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.5

         merge time:    2   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:35:53 2008 >>>    app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.3

         merge time:    2   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:36:13 2008 >>>    dev-util/ctags-5.7

         merge time:    20   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:36:21 2008 >>>    x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:36:43 2008 >>>    net-libs/libpcap-0.9.8

         merge time:    22   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:37:24 2008 >>>    net-dns/libidn-1.0-r1

         merge time:    41   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:38:08 2008 >>>    media-libs/faac-1.26-r1

         merge time:    44   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:43:36 2008 >>>    x11-libs/libX11-1.1.3

         merge time:    5   minutes and    28   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:48:35 2008 >>>    dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4

         merge time:    4   minutes and    59   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:48:51 2008 >>>    x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.1

         merge time:    16   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:48:57 2008 >>>    dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.005

         merge time:    6   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 15:49:03 2008 >>>    dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.07

         merge time:    6   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:44:03 2008 >>>    kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3

         merge time:    55   minutes.

     Wed Jan 23 16:48:33 2008 >>>    sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1

         merge time:    4   minutes and    30   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:48:43 2008 >>>    x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10

         merge time:    10   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:48:53 2008 >>>    x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:49:02 2008 >>>    x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2.1

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:49:11 2008 >>>    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:49:19 2008 >>>    x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:49:28 2008 >>>    x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:49:37 2008 >>>    x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:49:46 2008 >>>    x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:49:55 2008 >>>    x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:50:03 2008 >>>    x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:50:12 2008 >>>    x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:50:21 2008 >>>    x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:50:30 2008 >>>    x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:50:38 2008 >>>    x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:50:47 2008 >>>    x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:50:56 2008 >>>    x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:51:05 2008 >>>    x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:51:16 2008 >>>    x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9

         merge time:    11   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:51:25 2008 >>>    x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:51:34 2008 >>>    x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:51:42 2008 >>>    x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:51:52 2008 >>>    x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1

         merge time:    10   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:52:00 2008 >>>    x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:52:10 2008 >>>    x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0

         merge time:    10   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:52:20 2008 >>>    x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3

         merge time:    10   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:52:29 2008 >>>    x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:52:38 2008 >>>    x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2

         merge time:    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:52:46 2008 >>>    x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:52:55 2008 >>>    x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:53:06 2008 >>>    x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3

         merge time:    11   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:53:39 2008 >>>    x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4

         merge time:    33   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:53:51 2008 >>>    x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1

         merge time:    12   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:54:03 2008 >>>    x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.3

         merge time:    12   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:55:16 2008 >>>    media-libs/freetype-2.3.5-r2

         merge time:    1   minute and    13   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:55:39 2008 >>>    x11-libs/libSM-1.0.3

         merge time:    23   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:56:15 2008 >>>    x11-libs/libXi-1.1.3

         merge time:    36   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:56:36 2008 >>>    x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3

         merge time:    21   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:56:59 2008 >>>    x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9

         merge time:    23   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:57:20 2008 >>>    x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2

         merge time:    21   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 16:58:53 2008 >>>    x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.1-r1

         merge time:    1   minute and    33   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:01:16 2008 >>>    net-misc/vnc-4.1.2-r4

         merge time:    2   minutes and    23   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:02:04 2008 >>>    media-libs/giflib-4.1.6

         merge time:    48   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:02:43 2008 >>>    x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7

         merge time:    39   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:09:36 2008 >>>    media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1

         merge time:    6   minutes and    53   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:09:48 2008 >>>    x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.4

         merge time:    12   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:10:01 2008 >>>    x11-apps/xprop-1.0.3

         merge time:    13   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:10:14 2008 >>>    x11-apps/xset-1.0.3

         merge time:    13   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:10:24 2008 >>>    x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.2

         merge time:    10   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:10:35 2008 >>>    x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.3

         merge time:    11   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:12:17 2008 >>>    media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2

         merge time:    1   minute and    42   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:12:28 2008 >>>    x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.0.1

         merge time:    11   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:19:14 2008 >>>    sys-devel/gettext-0.17

         merge time:    6   minutes and    46   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:19:41 2008 >>>    sys-apps/sed-4.1.5

         merge time:    27   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:20:18 2008 >>>    sys-devel/m4-1.4.10

         merge time:    37   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:20:40 2008 >>>    dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.6

         merge time:    22   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:21:05 2008 >>>    sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3

         merge time:    24   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:21:40 2008 >>>    sys-apps/attr-2.4.39

         merge time:    35   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:22:22 2008 >>>    sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5

         merge time:    42   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:25:15 2008 >>>    media-gfx/exiv2-0.13-r1

         merge time:    2   minutes and    53   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:26:47 2008 >>>    dev-libs/libcdio-0.78.2-r4

         merge time:    1   minute and    31   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:27:20 2008 >>>    media-libs/libexif-0.6.16-r1

         merge time:    33   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:27:36 2008 >>>    sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1

         merge time:    16   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:28:42 2008 >>>    app-arch/tar-1.19-r1

         merge time:    1   minute and    6   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:30:05 2008 >>>    dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0-r1

         merge time:    1   minute and    23   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:30:56 2008 >>>    sys-apps/acl-2.2.45

         merge time:    51   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:31:39 2008 >>>    dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1

         merge time:    43   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:31:54 2008 >>>    gnome-base/gnome-common-2.20.0

         merge time:    15   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:36:05 2008 >>>    media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r6

         merge time:    4   minutes and    11   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:36:30 2008 >>>    app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1

         merge time:    25   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:38:19 2008 >>>    media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r1

         merge time:    1   minute and    49   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:39:04 2008 >>>    net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r5

         merge time:    45   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:39:22 2008 >>>    dev-libs/libassuan-1.0.4

         merge time:    18   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:39:59 2008 >>>    app-crypt/opencdk-0.6.6

         merge time:    37   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:40:46 2008 >>>    dev-libs/libksba-1.0.2-r1

         merge time:    47   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:43:45 2008 >>>    net-libs/gnutls-2.2.1

         merge time:    2   minutes and    59   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:44:05 2008 >>>    media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10_pre0

         merge time:    20   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:46:50 2008 >>>    dev-libs/glib-2.14.3

         merge time:    2   minutes and    45   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:47:21 2008 >>>    dev-libs/atk-1.20.0

         merge time:    31   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:47:51 2008 >>>    dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.9

         merge time:    30   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:48:44 2008 >>>    app-text/enchant-1.3.0

         merge time:    53   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:50:20 2008 >>>    dev-cpp/glibmm-2.14.2

         merge time:    1   minute and    36   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:50:41 2008 >>>    app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.6

         merge time:    21   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:52:40 2008 >>>    gnome-base/orbit-2.14.10

         merge time:    1   minute and    59   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:57:16 2008 >>>    sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2

         merge time:    4   minutes and    36   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:57:34 2008 >>>    sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6

         merge time:    18   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:59:07 2008 >>>    app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1

         merge time:    1   minute and    33   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:59:26 2008 >>>    sys-apps/less-416

         merge time:    19   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:59:51 2008 >>>    dev-util/dialog-1.1.20071028

         merge time:    25   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 17:59:57 2008 >>>    sys-apps/ed-0.8

         merge time:    6   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:01:46 2008 >>>    app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2

         merge time:    1   minute and    49   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:05:04 2008 >>>    media-sound/sox-14.0.0

         merge time:    3   minutes and    18   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:05:59 2008 >>>    app-text/hunspell-1.1.9

         merge time:    55   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:07:37 2008 >>>    x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4

         merge time:    1   minute and    38   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:08:21 2008 >>>    sys-libs/com_err-1.40.3

         merge time:    44   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:08:31 2008 >>>    x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2

         merge time:    10   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:09:03 2008 >>>    sys-libs/ss-1.40.3

         merge time:    32   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:10:22 2008 >>>    sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.3

         merge time:    1   minute and    19   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:11:20 2008 >>>    sys-apps/util-linux-2.13-r2

         merge time:    58   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:13:21 2008 >>>    sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.9.4

         merge time:    2   minutes.

     Wed Jan 23 18:17:23 2008 >>>    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g

         merge time:    4   minutes and    1   second.

     Wed Jan 23 18:22:55 2008 >>>    www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3

         merge time:    5   minutes and    32   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:23:02 2008 >>>    dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.12

         merge time:    7   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:24:00 2008 >>>    media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.1.1-r5

         merge time:    58   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:26:54 2008 >>>    dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6

         merge time:    2   minutes and    54   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:30:22 2008 >>>    dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30-r1

         merge time:    3   minutes and    28   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:30:55 2008 >>>    dev-python/pygobject-2.14.0

         merge time:    33   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:31:45 2008 >>>    app-text/iso-codes-1.5

         merge time:    50   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:32:39 2008 >>>    dev-python/numeric-24.2-r6

         merge time:    54   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:32:47 2008 >>>    dev-python/pysqlite-2.3.5

         merge time:    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:33:04 2008 >>>    app-portage/layman-1.1.1

         merge time:    17   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:33:09 2008 >>>    app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1

         merge time:    5   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:35:32 2008 >>>    sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

         merge time:    2   minutes and    23   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:36:41 2008 >>>    dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.22

         merge time:    1   minute and    9   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:37:45 2008 >>>    gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.7

         merge time:    1   minute and    4   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:39:44 2008 >>>    gnome-base/libbonobo-2.20.1

         merge time:    1   minute and    59   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:40:02 2008 >>>    x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.22-r1

         merge time:    18   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:40:49 2008 >>>    net-misc/neon-0.26.4

         merge time:    47   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:42:10 2008 >>>    media-libs/lcms-1.17

         merge time:    1   minute and    21   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:44:43 2008 >>>    media-libs/netpbm-10.40.0

         merge time:    2   minutes and    33   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:45:41 2008 >>>    net-libs/libsoup-2.2.103

         merge time:    58   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:50:10 2008 >>>    media-gfx/fontforge-20071210

         merge time:    4   minutes and    29   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:51:06 2008 >>>    media-libs/raptor-1.4.16

         merge time:    56   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:51:38 2008 >>>    sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3

         merge time:    32   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:53:30 2008 >>>    sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2

         merge time:    1   minute and    52   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:53:50 2008 >>>    dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.65

         merge time:    20   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:53:57 2008 >>>    dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.18

         merge time:    7   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:54:02 2008 >>>    x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.6

         merge time:    5   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:55:30 2008 >>>    x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0

         merge time:    1   minute and    28   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:56:18 2008 >>>    app-editors/vim-core-7.1.123

         merge time:    48   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 18:58:13 2008 >>>    app-editors/vim-7.1.123

         merge time:    1   minute and    55   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:13:40 2008 >>>    x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r4

         merge time:    15   minutes and    26   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:14:00 2008 >>>    x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3

         merge time:    20   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:14:57 2008 >>>    x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.1.1

         merge time:    57   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:16:11 2008 >>>    media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1

         merge time:    1   minute and    14   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:16:14 2008 >>>    app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0

         merge time:    2   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:18:42 2008 >>>    app-text/poppler-0.6.1-r1

         merge time:    2   minutes and    28   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:20:28 2008 >>>    x11-libs/cairo-1.4.12

         merge time:    1   minute and    46   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:20:39 2008 >>>    x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3

         merge time:    11   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:23:45 2008 >>>    x11-wm/fluxbox-1.0.0

         merge time:    3   minutes and    6   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:25:48 2008 >>>    x11-libs/pango-1.18.3

         merge time:    2   minutes and    3   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:26:11 2008 >>>    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1

         merge time:    23   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:26:43 2008 >>>    dev-cpp/cairomm-1.4.4

         merge time:    32   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:27:26 2008 >>>    x11-apps/xdm-1.1.6

         merge time:    43   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:30:22 2008 >>>    kde-base/kdm-3.5.7-r3

         merge time:    2   minutes and    56   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:40:59 2008 >>>    x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1-r2

         merge time:    10   minutes and    37   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:41:32 2008 >>>    gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2

         merge time:    33   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:42:43 2008 >>>    gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1

         merge time:    1   minute and    11   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:43:58 2008 >>>    gnome-base/librsvg-2.18.2

         merge time:    1   minute and    15   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:53:37 2008 >>>    dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.12.1

         merge time:    9   minutes and    39   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:56:45 2008 >>>    dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.145

         merge time:    3   minutes and    8   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:57:11 2008 >>>    app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.4-r1

         merge time:    26   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:57:44 2008 >>>    x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11

         merge time:    33   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 19:58:45 2008 >>>    x11-libs/libwnck-2.20.1

         merge time:    1   minute and    1   second.

     Wed Jan 23 20:00:18 2008 >>>    gnome-base/gail-1.20.1

         merge time:    1   minute and    33   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 20:01:43 2008 >>>    x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.12.2

         merge time:    1   minute and    25   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 20:03:59 2008 >>>    media-libs/libquicktime-1.0.1

         merge time:    2   minutes and    16   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 20:44:46 2008 >>>    www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11

         merge time:    40   minutes and    47   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 20:47:00 2008 >>>    net-misc/d4x-2.5.7.1-r2

         merge time:    2   minutes and    14   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 20:48:25 2008 >>>    net-irc/xchat-2.8.4-r3

         merge time:    1   minute and    25   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 20:49:21 2008 >>>    gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1

         merge time:    56   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 20:52:39 2008 >>>    x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.03

         merge time:    3   minutes and    18   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 20:53:59 2008 >>>    dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.20.0

         merge time:    1   minute and    20   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 21:17:16 2008 >>>    media-sound/ardour-2.2

         merge time:    23   minutes and    17   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 21:50:06 2008 >>>    sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1

         merge time:    32   minutes and    50   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 21:51:50 2008 >>>    app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7

         merge time:    1   minute and    44   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 21:56:34 2008 >>>    media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r2

         merge time:    4   minutes and    44   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 21:56:38 2008 >>>    app-arch/rar-3.7.1

         merge time:    4   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 21:58:52 2008 >>>    dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0

         merge time:    2   minutes and    14   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 21:59:53 2008 >>>    app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.5

         merge time:    1   minute and    1   second.

     Wed Jan 23 22:07:53 2008 >>>    sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6

         merge time:    8   minutes.

     Wed Jan 23 22:10:00 2008 >>>    x11-libs/vte-0.16.9

         merge time:    2   minutes and    7   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 22:12:07 2008 >>>    net-analyzer/nmap-4.50

         merge time:    2   minutes and    7   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 22:12:55 2008 >>>    dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.03

         merge time:    48   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 22:15:00 2008 >>>    sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3

         merge time:    2   minutes and    5   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 22:15:50 2008 >>>    gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.20.1

         merge time:    50   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 22:16:08 2008 >>>    media-video/dvdrip-0.98.8

         merge time:    18   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 22:30:08 2008 >>>    app-cdr/k3b-1.0.4

         merge time:    13   minutes and    59   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 22:31:58 2008 >>>    net-print/cups-1.2.12-r4

         merge time:    1   minute and    50   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 22:39:35 2008 >>>    net-fs/samba-3.0.28

         merge time:    7   minutes and    37   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 22:48:32 2008 >>>    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r1

         merge time:    8   minutes and    57   seconds.

     Wed Jan 23 23:46:48 2008 >>>    x11-libs/qt-4.3.2-r1

         merge time:    58   minutes and    16   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 00:12:52 2008 >>>    app-emulation/wine-0.9.46

         merge time:    26   minutes and    4   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 00:15:34 2008 >>>    app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.1

         merge time:    2   minutes and    42   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 00:22:45 2008 >>>    media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p24929-r1

         merge time:    7   minutes and    11   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 00:39:28 2008 >>>    media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2

         merge time:    16   minutes and    43   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 00:42:45 2008 >>>    kde-base/kpdf-3.5.7-r3

         merge time:    3   minutes and    17   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 00:47:17 2008 >>>    gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1

         merge time:    4   minutes and    31   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 00:48:15 2008 >>>    gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1

         merge time:    58   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 00:50:59 2008 >>>    gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20.0

         merge time:    2   minutes and    44   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 00:53:18 2008 >>>    gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.1.1

         merge time:    2   minutes and    19   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 01:01:59 2008 >>>    gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.12.1

         merge time:    8   minutes and    41   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 05:54:11 2008 >>>    app-office/openoffice-2.3.1

         merge time:    4   hours,    52   minutes and    12   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 05:55:07 2008 >>>    sys-fs/udev-115-r1

         merge time:    56   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 05:56:13 2008 >>>    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3

         merge time:    1   minute and    6   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 05:56:33 2008 >>>    sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5

         merge time:    20   seconds.

     Thu Jan 24 11:56:14 2008 >>>    kde-base/kmag-3.5.7

         merge time:    4   minutes and    31   seconds.

```

----------

## xveilsidex

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Il clock segna una modalità UTF e continua a trovare un file nel futuro ("superblock last mount time is in the future...") e finisce che ad ogni riavvio dice 

 

E' successo anche a me dopo un aggiornamento bello tosto. Non è niente di "grave" è solo l'orologio sfasato che si trova a qualche ora,giorno,mese o anno in meno rispetto alla data di ultima modifica / accesso dei file di configurazione.  

Basta fare un   cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/GMT0 /etc/localtime   , dopo vai in /etc/conf.d/clock  e setta l'orologio ( nel mio caso l'ho settato come CLOCK="UTC"  TIMEZONE=""  infine riavvia gentoo e verifica che la data sia corretta lanciando da terminale il comando " date "

----------

## lsegalla

Sembra che questo particolare sia a posto ora.

Sapete dirmi qualcosa sul resto please ?

----------

## cloc3

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sapete dirmi qualcosa sul resto please ?

 

mica tanto per la verità.

mi sembra strano, però, che conf.d/clock fosse sconfigurato, perché nella tua lista non compare una compilazione di baselayout.

io proverei a riemerge il baselayout e a rivedere con cura la configurazione.

e anche sysvinit. quello è stato ricompilato. magari ti è successo di skippare l'aggiornamento dei file di init di reboot e shutdown.

oppure riportati alla versione di sysvinit precedente (se non incontri conflitti di dipendenze).

puoi provare anche a fare un boot con un insieme minimale di servizi (fatti una copia di /etc/runlevels e vuota la sottocartella default ) per vedere se, semplificando il sistema, ottieni un reboot corretto. Controlla con attenzione i log di sistema per cercare tracce di errori.

----------

## lsegalla

Ho riemerso il baselayout, dove trovo risorse sulla configurazione? (non l'ho mai fatto, oppure non lo ricordo, cmq ho sempre seguito le guide)

sysvinit: come faccio a sapere se ho skippato la configurazione o verificare questo (devo fare la procedura del boot minimale che mi hai indicato o c'è qualcosa prima da fare?)

----------

## xveilsidex

il fatto dello spegnimento di logoff e system halted a me appariva xkè non avevo attivato nel kernel l'apm e l'acpi ( bha! )

----------

## lsegalla

Ho ricompilato con quella funzione e ora il PC finalmente si spegne da solo.

Mi resta solo da disattivare la eth1 all'avvio e l'altro problema del framebuffer

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Ho ricompilato con quella funzione e ora il PC finalmente si spegne da solo.
> 
> Mi resta solo da disattivare la eth1 all'avvio e l'altro problema del framebuffer

 

per eth1 se ce l'hai nei runlevel la devi togliere. Controlla con 

```
rc-update show
```

se ti mostra net.eth1

dai

```
rc-update del net.eth1
```

----------

## Scen

E se Gentoo insiste ancora nell'attivartela all'avvio, devi specificare nel file /etc/conf.d/rc

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

```

----------

## lsegalla

eccola là... mi sa che è l'ultima che hai detto... ricordo che all'epoca avevo smanopolato in quel file di configurazione...

la prox settimana quando torno al lavoro vi faccio sapere se funzia    :Smile: 

Grazie ancora intanto...

----------

## DANNO__

Qualche tempo fa anche io ho avuto problemi simili,alcuni servizi dell'rc (rc-status boot e default)erano broken,li ho dovuti cancellare e ri inserire

----------

## lsegalla

risolto modificato il parametro RCSERVICES

grazie mille

----------

